# What's Your Favorite Movie?



## KatGurl (Jul 21, 2003)

Mine would be Shrek. It's just something that I could watch over and over for the rest of my life without getting sick of it. What's yours?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 21, 2003)

Star Wars Trillogy.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm not so sure I actually have a favorite. There are so many good ones that I like to watch over and over again.


----------



## redfang (Jul 21, 2003)

Here is a short list that is by no means comprehensive:
Holy Grail & Life of Brian
Apocalypse Now
Clockwork Orange
The Fortress
Highlander (Only the first one)
Bladerunner
Raising Arizona
Deathrace 2000
Moonstruck
Rocky Horror


----------



## cdhall (Jul 21, 2003)

I too have a list of greats but I think I have to say
The Princess Bride 
because I have been enjoying and reccomending it for perhaps a decade now...
:asian:


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 22, 2003)

SuperFuzz!


----------



## Shodan (Jul 22, 2003)

I, too, have a hard time narrowing this down to one.........but here are some that have made my list:

  Monty Python and the Holy Grail
  The Tolkien movies
  Some Kind of Wonderful
  The Big Blue

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 22, 2003)

Berry Gordy's the Last Dragon
Brotherhood of the Wolf
Heavy Metal
Blade II
Conan the Barbarian

That would probably be my top 5 in no particular order 

Make that 6!! Almost forgot Army of Darkness man cant believe I did that!


----------



## clapping_tiger (Jul 22, 2003)

I couldn't narrow it down to just one. But there are a few movies I can watch over and over and over and ......................

The Star Wars Saga ( even though I am not the fondest of EP1, I still watch it from time to time   IV, V, VI I couldn't tell you how many times I have seen 'em)

The Matrix I & II( I liked Reloaded better, Saw it in the theater 4 times, don't know how many once it comes out on DVD)

Braveheart

Rob Roy

Enter the Dragon

Blade II

Office Space
Just to name a few.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm not so sure I actually have a favorite. There are so many good ones that I like to watch over and over again. *



Then don't come back till you 've made up your mind!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

Full Metal Jacket!:samurai:


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski (Jul 22, 2003)

But I have no favorite, really.

Some of them:

Circle of Iron 
(in spite of Carradine, who actually doesn't do that bad)

Dragon: The Bruce Lee Story 
(in spite of its innacuracies)

Star Wars 
(IV,V,VI were my religion growing up)

The Matrix

Lord of the Rings


AND...

L.A. Story (Steve martin, very spiritual)
Dead Poet Society
Titanic (bawled my eyes out)
Kindergarden Cop & True Lies
Forrest Gump (seriously)
Metropolis (silent film)


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 22, 2003)

One of my 12 year old daughters and I drive my wife nuts with the movie Shrek.  We can trade lines all the way through it and not miss a beat.  

The Holy Grail and The Meaning of Life
Top Secret
The Tolkien movies
The Sands of Iwo Jima
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon

And a ton of others that will come to mind while I'm on the road tonight.  I enjoy comedy/satire the most, though.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Then don't come back till you 've made up your mind! *



I;ve made up my mind. 


This boy's life.

It's about this kid from ohio that beats up the older guy from texas.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *One of my 12 year old daughters and I drive my wife nuts with the movie Shrek.  We can trade lines all the way through it and not miss a beat. *



Me too, except it's just me, the 12 year old daughter, is the only person in the family that does that with Shrek.


----------



## grimfang (Jul 22, 2003)

godfather I & II
Repoman
Monty python: Life of Brian


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I;ve made up my mind.
> 
> 
> ...



Old story, the guy from Texas wins!


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Full Metal Jacket!:samurai: *


 \
and after what he said about people from Texas, I sure hope you have horns.
  I'm not certain which ONE would be my favorite.  Probably any of the Star Wars or more than 200 titles floating around my house....


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *
> Office Space
> *



Truly an underrated movie!!! I laugh my @$$ off every time I see it! You did get the memo on the TPS report by the way??


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *\
> and after what he said about people from Texas, I sure hope you have horns.
> I'm not certain which ONE would be my favorite.  Probably any of the Star Wars or more than 200 titles floating around my house.... *



Maybe he was having a bad day?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 23, 2003)

John Wayne, Maureen O'Hara, Victor McLaglan, Ward Bond, Barry Fitzgerald, and directed by John Ford.  How can you go wrong?

Trying to avoid life's potholes, 
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## clapping_tiger (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> * You did get the memo on the TPS report by the way?? *



ummmm yeahhh, I'm going to have to consult the Bobs on that one mkay.

The best thing about that movie, is that most people do work with every single one of those characters,  the case of the monday's lady, the guy who always is going to get fired, Bill Lumberg, even my favorite.....Milton. I think that is what makes that movie a cult classic.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 25, 2003)

There are so many, but the following is a sampling by genre for me:
*Best Picture*
Chinatown, The Godfather (I), The Goodfellas
*Action*
Terminator2, Minority Report
*Animated*
Aladdin, Heavy Metal
*Cool*
Bladerunner, Pulp Fiction
*Comedy*
National Lampoon's Animal House, There's Something About Mary
*Horror*
The Exorcist, Night of the Living Dead
*Martial Arts*
Enter the Dragon, Romeo Must Die
*SciFi*
Starwars V, The Maxtrix (I)
*War*
Platoon, Full Metal Jacket
*Western*
Unforgiven, Dances with Wolves
*Suckiest Picture*
Waterworld, Battlefield Earth
I left out so many other good ones so go ahead and yell at me... :cuss: 
:ultracool


----------



## OULobo (Jul 25, 2003)

I'll steal cali_tkdbruin's format and

Best Picture: Gladiator, Braveheart, Glory, Patriot, any LOR movie (gotta have honor and glory)

Action: Conan (both), 13th Warrior, Highlander (guys with swords rule), the Killer, Dusk 'till Dawn

Animated: Heavy Metal, Alice in Wonderland (trippy), Akira, Cool World (god Kim is hot for a cartoon)

Cool: Big Trouble in Little China, Army or Darkness, Heat, Last of the Mohicans (pretty much any movie directed by Micheal Mann), Coolhand Luke, Bullit, Dog Day Afternoon, the Quiet Man, Legend

Comedy: Happy Gilmore, Young Frankenstien, Liar Liar, any Python, UHF

Horror: Scream, 28 days later (still fresh in my head), Event Horizon, House of 1000 Corpses (go Zombie go), Am. Werewolf in London

Martial Arts: Drive, the Hunted (with Lambert), Hard to Kill (I can't help it), the One, Enter the Dragon, Who am I 

SciFi: Matirx, Aliens, Star Wars (all), Pitch Black

War: Blackhawk Down, Private Ryan, Longest Day, Farewell to the King

Western: Fist Full of Dollars, Unforgiven, Butch Cassadiy. . .,  True Grit

Worst: Ishtar, Bill and Ted

and I'm going to add

Cheesy Cool: Ice Pirates, MegaForce, (I can't believe someone mentioned Superfuzz)

Christmas/Holiday: Scrooged, Grinch, Groundhog Day


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 26, 2003)

Best Picture: The Princess Bride

Action: Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade

Animated: The Lion King, Aladdin, Anastasia

Cool: The Cutting Edge

Comedy: Something about Mary, As Good As it Gets

Horror: does Rocky Horror count?

Martial Arts: Rumble in the Bronx

SciFi: Galaxy Quest

War: Braveheart

Western: Shanghai Noon

Suckiest Picture: Event Horizon


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 26, 2003)

How can y'all have forgotten FANTASIA! The greatest Disney film ever!


----------



## TKDman (Jul 26, 2003)

Bloodsport without a doubt is my favorite MA movie of all time.

Sean Claud Van Damn's first movie, he was innocent, young and naieve which makes for a good movie.  It also had that 80s feel to it.... just a classic. (Filmed in 1981 Hong Kong)

A movie like that or a bruce lee movie should easily inspire anyone of any age to take up the martial arts and try your hardest.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *How can y'all have forgotten FANTASIA! The greatest Disney film ever!  *



Did Costillo teach you that Disney movies are the only good ones, especially Fantasia?  :rofl:


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 28, 2003)

*Best Picture*
The Lord of the Rings Trilogy, Spirited Away
*Action*
anything Jackie Chan for me (I don't like his American films much though)
*Animated*
Sleeping Beauty, Aladdin, Spirited Away & other Ghibli films
*Cool*
X-Men 2, Pirates of the Caribbean was cool!
*Comedy*
Sister Act, Cool Runnings (those 2 I could watch over and over again), The Princess Bride, Pirates of the Caribbean, Jackie Chan movies
*Horror*
I don't like horror!  Too Scary!!! :xtrmshock
*Martial Arts*
Jackie Chan!!!  Iron Monkey, Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon, Enter the Dragon
*SciFi*
Back to the Future Trilogy and the original Star Wars movies

I'm sure I'm missing a lot of my favorite movies!  I can't think right now! 

Robyn artyon:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 28, 2003)

I recently watched *28 Days Later*, and if it weren't for that such suck *** weak ending it would have definitely made it onto my list of best horror movies. Too bad, it did have its gripping moments... :shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Did Costillo teach you that Disney movies are the only good ones, especially Fantasia?  :rofl: *



Hey, why the clawing? I didn't do nothing!


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, why the clawing? I didn't do nothing! *


We heard about the Fantasia marathon at your place.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *We heard about the Fantasia marathon at your place. *



Awwww man I missed it! :wah:


----------



## OULobo (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *I recently watched 28 Days Later, and if it weren't for that such suck *** weak ending it would have definitely made it onto my list of best horror movies. Too bad, it did have its gripping moments... :shrug: *



I think they are re-releasing this weekend with a different ending shown at the end after the first. I haven't seen the new ending, but my guess is its a lot more depressing than the first one.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Awwww man I missed it! :wah: *



It's ok.... _*pushes MOB away*_ ... hold on, I like this song....


----------



## Seig (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Awwww man I missed it! :wah: *


But notice, Castillo did not miss you.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, why the clawing? I didn't do nothing! *



Guilt by association pal!!!!!!...........Get him KatGurl.


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Guilt by association pal!!!!!!...........Get him KatGurl. *


Sharpen those claws!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *
> Suckiest Picture
> Waterworld, Battlefield Earth
> ...



From what I'm hearing and reading in the media, I guess we can now add *Gigli* to the list of worst pictures. Might as well add *Glitter* to it while we're at it... :barf:


----------



## Senfeng (Aug 10, 2003)

*Best Picture*
Hero, Auntie Mame, Seven Samurai
*Action*
Basalistic Kiss, Desperado
*Animated*
Spirited Away, Initial D (first season)
*Cool*
Matrix I, Volcano High
*Comedy*
The Princess Bride, My Cousin Vinny, Shaolin Soccer, Forbidden City Cop (great kung fu flix parody!)
*Martial Arts*
Fist of Legend, Iron Monkey, Chinese Connection, Shaolin Master Killer
*SciFi*
Blade Runner, Zone of the Enders (series)


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 10, 2003)

If you want comedy... and you can watch a subtitled film withpout too much trouble...

I reccomend the Korean Film "Attack the Gas Station"

http://www.mediacircus.net/atgs.html


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Star Wars Trillogy. *



I also dig Star Wars... But, I could never pick a single movie. However, David Lynch rhocks.


----------



## Kroy (Sep 9, 2003)

Behind the Green Door:barf:


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 9, 2003)

> Behind the Green Door



Man ... I just thought that movie was weird. Very Weird.

My favorite movie has to be *Irving Berlin's Holiday Inn*. I try and find it on Thanksgiving. It's getting harder and harder to find on tv. Maybe I'll break down and buy the DVD one of these days.

If you ask me about a film that actually uses color ... I have to look at the Star Trek films.

*Best Movie to sleep through . . . * 
Star Trek The Motion Picture .... well OK, maybe we don't need to look at this one.

*Best Trilogy* 
Star Trek II - The Wrath of Kahn
Star Trek III - The Search for Spock - The Wrath of Kahn part II 
Star Trek IV - The Voyage Home - The Wrath of Kahn part III 

*Best Comedy* 
Star Trek V - The Final Frontier - This movie is as funny as the episode 'The Trouble with Tribbles'. 

*Best Drama* 
Star Trek VI - The Undiscovered Country - Shakespear in Outer Space ... Too Cool ! 

*Best Romantic Movie* 
Star Trek VII - Generations - You know you were waiting for Shatner and Stewart to kiss before the end of this one.

*Best Action Movie* 
Star Trek VIII - First Contact 

*Best Animated Movie* 
Star Trek IX - Insurrection - OK ... probably not completely animated, but it does have that cute little animated hamster. 

*Best Recent Movie * 
Star Trek X - Nemesis - Yeah, I know ... it really wasn't very good ... but I'm on a roll. 

Good Night all .... Mike


----------



## Seig (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm beginning to think we have a Trekkie in our midst.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 10, 2003)

tough to pick one but the star wars trilogy is up there and perhaps lord of the rings (mostly because i am a huge fan of the books)
Jaws is a good one too.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 10, 2003)

Enter the Dragon, of course!

I can't really name just one--maybe a top five, but not just one.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2003)

I finally saw Hulk and T3.. won't say they are up there with favorites.. but I was impressed after expecting them to be both Campy and I was wrong.. actually had some drama in Hulk.. figured it would be 99% SciFi effects.. also watched 'The Core'  I thought it was done pretty well too.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 23, 2003)

was # 1 for me!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *was # 1 for me!
> 
> *



Why am I not surprised...............
*Groans*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I finally saw Hulk and T3.. won't say they are up there with favorites.. but I was impressed after expecting them to be both Campy and I was wrong.. actually had some drama in Hulk.. figured it would be 99% SciFi effects.. also watched 'The Core'  I thought it was done pretty well too. *



I watched the Hulk and thought it was crap. It should have been much better . Although the other day I heard on the radio someone will be making Captain America. Hopefully this will be true 'cause it's one of my favorite heros.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2003)

well I was not going to sit and watch it.. but I did, and from what I expected it was alot better than the campy thoughts going through my head.. *G*  

Now Jason sweetie.. tell me how you really feel *giggles*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 23, 2003)

I thought that Spiderman was a much better made movie than the Hulk. My family loves spiderman and we watch it on a consistent basis.  The Hulk being computer animated was OK but he just didn't look quite right. It wasn't made with enough action and so forth. If someone decides to do a sequel hopefully it will be better. 

Signed:
A very disappointed Jason


p.s.



> Posted by KenpoTess
> 
> Now Jason sweetie.. tell me how you really feel *giggles*



Won't your husband get jealous of that?   I don't want him mad at me. :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I thought that Spiderman was a much better made movie than the Hulk. My family loves spiderman and we watch it on a consistent basis.  The Hulk being computer animated was OK but he just didn't look quite right. It wasn't made with enough action and so forth. If someone decides to do a sequel hopefully it will be better.
> 
> Signed:
> A very disappointed Jason *



yeah they stuck Drama in it.. Go figure~!! *G*


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Why am I not surprised...............
> *Groans* *



I bet "The Hitman" watches her also!


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I watched the Hulk and thought it was crap. It should have been much better . Although the other day I heard on the radio someone will be making Captain America. Hopefully this will be true 'cause it's one of my favorite heros. *



Capt America? That's lame. Stick with Spider Man.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I bet "The Hitman" watches her also! *



and you would lose the bet Ricky .. he thinks she's way over rated and quite not his type so take that *G*

'Sides.. he's got me why would he need some bleached blonde bimboette.. *whistling off key*


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *and you would lose the bet Ricky .. he thinks she's way over rated and quite not his type so take that *G*
> 
> 'Sides.. he's got me why would he need some bleached blonde bimboette.. *whistling off key* *



Well, because she's Plan "B!"


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, because she's Plan "B!" *



*thinking you have an ulterior motive going on here *G*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Capt America? That's lame. Stick with Spider Man. *



Captain America is cool and so is Spiderman. That's why we own the Spiderman movie.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, because she's Plan "B!" *



Just plain 'ole weird. She's as big as a house and yet Seig can look across the room at Tess. Which would you prefer. I already know my pick.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 23, 2003)

Faves:

Xanadu
Chicago


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _*
> She's as big as a house.
> *



She just lost 80 #'s and looks wonderful!!!!!! Better than Playboy days!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Captain America is cool and so is Spiderman. That's why we own the Spiderman movie. *


Cap is cool, but every time they try to make a Captain America movie, it turns out to be a dud.  I think comics are better left on paper, and movies should find inspiration elsewhere.


----------

